# Can I daisy chain blue ray players?



## Jbarela (Jan 27, 2020)

So I have a samsung blue ray player surround sound system. It's great but wont play 4k blue ray disks with my new 4k tv obviously and samsung does not make a 4k blue ray surround sound system. So can I run my blue ray player connected to a new 4k player and use the 4k player to watch movies with surround sound signaling out of my blue ray surround sound system?? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jbarela said:


> So I have a samsung blue ray player surround sound system. It's great but wont play 4k blue ray disks with my new 4k tv obviously and samsung does not make a 4k blue ray surround sound system. So can I run my blue ray player connected to a new 4k player and use the 4k player to watch movies with surround sound signaling out of my blue ray surround sound system?? Hope this makes sense.


The answer is yes if you have a 4k display but only if one of the following conditions apply:
1. The surround system has a suitable 4K HDMI input and output to the 4K display. This is unlikely.
2. The new 4K BD player has separate outputs of 4K HDMI video (connect direct to display) and surround audio output (connect direct to original surround sound system).
3. The 4k display has a surround audio output that can send the audio to the surround sound system from the directly connected 4k BD player.


----------

